# Career Advice - Comercial GC to Building Inspection



## MNI55

Has anyone made the switch from a commercial general contractor to building inspection?

 I am considering a transition from my current position of project engineer to a career as a city building inspector. Can you advise me on if this transition will amount to less hours worked and lower stress? I am aware the pay will likely be less than my current position but I need to find something a bit less demanding as I approach the time in my life where I will start a family.

I currently work for a general contractor as part of the team building a 25 unit condo. My current days are 12 hours with a few 14 hour days thrown in here and there. I enjoy the construction field but I'm trying to find a way to stay in the industry while having a bit more balance to my life.

Responses from people who have made this transition are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cda

Welcome

Have you looked at  different city web site openings to see the requirements needed??

If not look through the calif openings here:::

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/employment-area/

It can be done and has, it is a learning curve.

Depends on what all you have done in your career.

Like it said look the minimum requirements and that is what you need to get, just to apply


----------



## MNI55

Thanks CDA,

I am actually preparing for some of the ICC certification tests which I will take in December. I think that once my decision has been made that eventually I will be able to work my way into one of these positions.

My question is more about lifestyle. Can anyone speak to the comparison between the two jobs? I'm really on the outside looking in right now. My experience with city building inspectors is only from the viewpoint of the general contractor. I respect our city inspectors a lot from my interactions, and I'm curious about current inspectors and if they enjoy the job they do. It seems like a demanding job but in a slightly different way.

Really I'm curious about the demands of the job and how they stack up against working for a GC. I don't want to switch career paths with the intention of reducing excess stress and excess work load only to find the same in the new position. And don't get me wrong - I'm not looking for a cakewalk job, this is the construction industry after all.


----------



## fatboy

Welcome to the Forum.

I made the change many years ago, never looked back. Far less time demanding, unless you take on more than needed, far less stress, if you learn to leave it at the office when the day is done. Yes, pay will be less, but you typically won't be wondering if the check will clear on payday, or where the next job site will be, or if there is a next job site.

Good idea to get your cert(s) now, makes you a much better candidate if you go for it.

Good luck!


----------



## cda

MNI55 said:
			
		

> Thanks CDA, I am actually preparing for some of the ICC certification tests which I will take in December. I think that once my decision has been made that eventually I will be able to work my way into one of these positions.
> 
> My question is more about lifestyle. Can anyone speak to the comparison between the two jobs? I'm really on the outside looking in right now. My experience with city building inspectors is only from the viewpoint of the general contractor. I respect our city inspectors a lot from my interactions, and I'm curious about current inspectors and if they enjoy the job they do. It seems like a demanding job but in a slightly different way.
> 
> Really I'm curious about the demands of the job and how they stack up against working for a GC. I don't want to switch career paths with the intention of reducing excess stress and excess work load only to find the same in the new position. And don't get me wrong - I'm not looking for a cakewalk job, this is the construction industry after all.


well most cities have set work hours, so you can only do so much in that time frame.

some of your answer depends on who the boss is, their knowledge and attitude.

I see about 90% of contractors know what they are doing and want to do it correctly. 10%  do not know what a code book is, are hard headed, do not want to comply, call you five minutes before the business wants to grand open and wants his inspections done right than, etc.

It is a fun job most of the time


----------



## cda

as stated above your inspections are normally limited to the city limits you work in, so no traveling all over the state,

money saver, plus normally you drive a city vehicle


----------



## Joker

Welcome,

This is a very rewarding career and I'm blessed to have stumbled upon it.

You should not have to work as many hours unless you get into management. There's a "freedom" that comes with being an inspector that is a perk as long as you don't abuse it. The stress is what you  make it/allow it to be. I didn't get really stressed until I got into upper mgt. I know people who feel there in hell,  can't wait till the closing bell rings, and will run over anyone in their way out the door. I know other inspectors who will stay after work not because they have to but because they want to. One was quoted as saying "They couldn't pull me of this job with a tow truck". When I started out, I found myself doing 1-2 hours of paperwork at night just to stay on top of things.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MNI55

Thanks to all for the responses!


----------



## fatboy

Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## ICE

MNI55 said:
			
		

> I don't want to switch career paths with the intention of reducing excess stress and excess work load only to find the same in the new position.


You will have so much to learn that if you give the job it's due, you will be thinking about not much else for a few years.  If you are not willing to study day and night for those years, you should not make the trip.

Now that's just my opinion.

The stress level is up to you.  I know plenty of inspectors that made it way simple and they are ....well sorta simple.  Once you are on the inside, you will be amazed at the truth.


----------



## steveray

There is less stress in that it's not your money when someone makes a mistake.....Also whether you are running a department or you ARE the department....To do the job correctly can be fairly stressful depending on your particular staffing, budget, and desire to "get it right"....I know there are guys that treat it like a cakewalk and don't really do the job...You will start learning how much you really don't know and the rest is up to you.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Some states or state agencies have there own inspectors and there may be some travel with those positions. Here in Montana the state inspectors cover a large territory so there is a lot of windshield time for some of them. They may even be gone over night. The plus to that is summer hours when they have there 40 hours in they are finished for the week. So most have a 3 day weekend or more....


----------



## cda

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Some states or state agencies have there own inspectors and there may be some travel with those positions. Here in Montana the state inspectors cover a large territory so there is a lot of windshield time for some of them. They may even be gone over night. The plus to that is summer hours when they have there 40 hours in they are finished for the week. So most have a 3 day weekend or more....


Sweet

Guess during winter, hopefully snowed in near or at a ski resort


----------



## jaycee

MNI55,

Welcome to the forum!

I have made the transition from general contractor to building inspector, and I don't regret the decision. It allows me to have more time with my family, which is priceless to me.

ALOHA


----------



## tmurray

I made the switch 4 years ago and have never regretted it.


----------



## High Desert

MNI55 said:
			
		

> Has anyone made the switch from a commercial general contractor to building inspection? I am considering a transition from my current position of project engineer to a career as a city building inspector. Can you advise me on if this transition will amount to less hours worked and lower stress? I am aware the pay will likely be less than my current position but I need to find something a bit less demanding as I approach the time in my life where I will start a family.
> 
> I currently work for a general contractor as part of the team building a 25 unit condo. My current days are 12 hours with a few 14 hour days thrown in here and there. I enjoy the construction field but I'm trying to find a way to stay in the industry while having a bit more balance to my life.
> 
> Responses from people who have made this transition are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most likely less hours unless you're a salaried manager like myself. Less stress..? As log as you take George Carlin's advice and "don't sweat the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff" you'll be just fine. I broke my back in 1984 on a commercial site and transitioned into an inspector fairly easily. I did however, have code shock. I thought I knew the code fairly well until I started studying for the exams. I also sought out the help of the more senior guys in the office and learned a lot from them. It took me quite a while before I felt I was doing my job to at a level that I should. Learn as much about the codes as you can, especially the one you are not familiar with. I don't stress unless I think I made a bad call or get behind in work. Learn as much as you can and treat people with respect and you should have a long successful career.


----------



## inspecterbake

I switched 9 years ago and have no regrets but every time I am on a commercial job I get the itch.


----------



## Rick18071

My back was hurting for 10 years but stopped hurting after I became an inspector in a few weeks. Best job I ever had. But it gets to political with the locals at times.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Quitters.   

Brent


----------



## fatboy

yeah.........you're young looking...........


----------



## MASSDRIVER

fatboy said:
			
		

> yeah.........you're young looking...........


Long days, high stress, back taxes, financial insecurity, truck breakdowns and stolen equipment is my secret to looking young and vibrant. I'm almost 48.

I can't believe anyone would want to give that up.

Brent


----------



## tmurray

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Long days, high stress, back taxes, financial insecurity, truck breakdowns and stolen equipment is my secret to looking young and vibrant. I'm almost 48. I can't believe anyone would want to give that up.
> 
> Brent


You forgot how hard it is to get paid for work sometimes... Yeah I do not miss that at all.


----------

